# rod builder needed



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

im looking for a rob builder to do some trading with or establish a partnership with for matching some custom rods to my custom reels....contact nate...cajun creationz...850 376 four nine zero 8


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What are you looking to do? I build a lot of rods for the pier fishermen in Gulf Shores.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

im lookin to do some trading a possibly develop a partneship for a go to guy for my reel customers...i would personally like a king and cobi e rod built for myself...preferablly trade ...but if not thats ok also...i have some pics posted on this forum and panhandlepierfishing...look hru mz stats here...cajun creationz on both forums...sorry for the spelling...dam smart phones...


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

???


----------

